# Need some help to ID this plants - Thanks!



## iziko (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Got some new plants and need some help to id them.
I numbered all the plants.

Thank you!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Doing the best I can from what I can see. Closeups would really help. They didn't have any of these labeled?

1 is _Syngonanthus anomalus_ from Belem

2 _Ludwigia inclinata_ var. _inclinata_

3. _Echinodorus grisebachii _(parviflorus) 'Tropica'

4. _Eriocaulon setaceum_

5/13 _Ottelia alismoides_

8. _Rotala rotundifolia_ (of some kind)

9. Persicaria (formerly Polygonum). maybe P. praetermissa

10. toothed leaves or not?

12. maybe emersed _Rotala macrandra_.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

And 6 a Cryptocoryne;P


----------

